# Getting A Credit Rating In Spain



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so im soon to move to Spain.. now with my English account all is good and have not missed any payments for over a year etc but in Spain does this actually mean anything? I may be looking for finance for a few things eg car but would the give it to me as i have no Spanish credit history?

My idea to help my ratings would be get a Spanish account and get a few financial agreements eg Phone/Internet bill.. and make sure they are paid on time every month, what else can i do to get a credit history in Spain?

My English account will still be used to make other payments.. will this have any benefit to my credit score in Spain?


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone? come on someone must of been in this situation..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Anyone? come on someone must of been in this situation..


Be patient since your post hasn't been on here even 12 hours yet and we are all volunteers! 

When we moved to Australia we lost our credit history and I would think the same would happen when moving to Spain. The only time that could change is if you are using a bank with branches in both countries. 

Some of the members that have moved to Spain will be along and give replies shortly I'm sure. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it's pretty much a clean slate - although I have heard of debts following people - eventually, so yes, to an extent you'd be having to build up a credit rating


banks sometimes ask for an Experian report when it comes to mortgages - sometimes they don't



it's not that easy to get credit for anyone at the moment, though - no matter what credit rating they may or may not have


often it's more down to your relationship with your bank manager


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so im soon to move to Spain.. now with my English account all is good and have not missed any payments for over a year etc but in Spain does this actually mean anything? I may be looking for finance for a few things eg car but would the give it to me as i have no Spanish credit history?
> 
> My idea to help my ratings would be get a Spanish account and get a few financial agreements eg Phone/Internet bill.. and make sure they are paid on time every month, what else can i do to get a credit history in Spain?
> 
> My English account will still be used to make other payments.. will this have any benefit to my credit score in Spain?


Although a credit rating is about 'keeping your nose clean' with regards tp payments, you also have to prove a reliable income stream if you are looking for finance. Currently Banks are wary of lending to anyone unless they can get your great-great-grandmother to sign up as an organ donor! What sort of work do you envisage doing in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Although a credit rating is about 'keeping your nose clean' with regards tp payments, you also have to prove a reliable income stream if you are looking for finance. Currently Banks are wary of lending to anyone unless they can get your great-great-grandmother to sign up as an organ donor! What sort of work do you envisage doing in Spain?


oh yeah - I forgot the great great granny's signature!!

I think the OP has the income bit sorted from previous posts?


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Although a credit rating is about 'keeping your nose clean' with regards tp payments, you also have to prove a reliable income stream if you are looking for finance. Currently Banks are wary of lending to anyone unless they can get your great-great-grandmother to sign up as an organ donor! What sort of work do you envisage doing in Spain?


Well i do have an ok income and can prove this with bank statements if they ask for it etc..

And the job i have in england can be done anywhere in the world, its internet based so i will have a head start as i will already have an income, but will be looking at other options for small businesses opportunities if they come up


----------

